# This EPS frame is used?



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Hard to believe. It was definitely built up but from the finish, barely ridden.


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree. The underside of my fork was scarred after 100 miles.

But, looking of the BB shell and the lack of headset inserts, is that a real colnago or a CyclingYang frame?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

yes you can see that has been used, looking forward to the build ....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

joeyb1000 said:


> I agree. The underside of my fork was scarred after 100 miles.
> 
> But, looking of the BB shell and the lack of headset inserts, is that a real colnago or a CyclingYang frame?


Mmm that got me thinking too

I haven't seen an EPS but the BB threads on my C50, EC and EP don't look like that


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

The EPS has the same BB insert as the C50. It also has black aluminum inserts in the head tube for the bearings.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Fair point...all of them. Will check with Colnago to find out the answer to gende ma..... Too late now though so will carry on and see how it performs....maybe Dongguan gets it right after all given the number of times I've been there....


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a question if you haven't built it up yet. If you put your fingers inside the head tube, can you feel the internal ribs inside the down tube? (I've always wondered if these are really copies, or are they colnago tubes assembled in China)


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

That particular size and color is and has been readily available from China.

Super sale!!!Colnago EPS Road carbon frame matte black color,frame+fork+headset+seat clamp,size 42xs/45s/52m/54L/56X - Detailed info for Super sale!!!Colnago EPS Road carbon frame matte black color,frame+fork+headset+seat clamp,size 42xs/45s/52m/54L/

I'd be sure of an original receipt.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

yes that is the right link to the red version

https://cyclingyong.en.alibaba.com/...seatpost_clamp_size_42xs_45s_52m_54L_56X.html

and its BB threads and headset look exactly as boneman's

real ones have the headset inserts and a titanium BB shell

sorry boneman but I think you got a fake

these are the real ones.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

damn, this is really bad 

Boneman,

seriously hope you can get this issue sorted out thru Paypal or the seller.


----------



## Niels (May 19, 2012)

Maverick said:


> damn, this is really bad
> 
> Boneman,
> 
> seriously hope you can get this issue sorted out thru Paypal or the seller.


If payed by Paypal/Credit Card within 60 days (if I rember correctly) you can reject the sale and let the CC claim the money. This requires you to contact seller ASAP to negotiate a return - if he refuses, enter Visa/Mastercard/whatever.

If bought through Ebay, same procedure only simpler.

Best of luck!

Kind Regards


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Salsa... I checked your link and browsed their site a bit.

When it comes to the other, not made in Italy frames... like the M10 or even Pinarello. What exactly makes this a knock off? I mean, are they made in the same factory with the same tools? Most frames are made in Taiwan anyway, what is the difference?

Clearly, Boneman got screwed by an Ebay seller not clarifying this was a Chinese frame. But, are these the same frames that get sent to the factory anyway and sold by Colnago / Pinarello? Or, is this just a company that truly makes cheap, knockoff frames and sells them like cheap knockoff watches.

I'm kinda asking because I really can't afford a 'real' Colnago. I've been saving my pennies for a while, but my wife thinks a new kitchen is more important.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

dude, the C59 and EPS/EPQ are made in Italy, not the Far East.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Fluidprawn said:


> Salsa... I checked your link and browsed their site a bit.
> 
> When it comes to the other, not made in Italy frames... like the M10 or even Pinarello. What exactly makes this a knock off? I mean, are they made in the same factory with the same tools? Most frames are made in Taiwan anyway, what is the difference?
> 
> ...


Many Colnago frames, mainly the lower cost lines and the monocoque like the M10 are made in Taiwan, ( in the Giant factory, if I am not wrong ) like many other brands, the frames are manufactured following the design and quality control standards defined by the brand.

The high end frames are made in Italy, the older ones with Italian made carbon fiber ( ATR composites ) the newer with Japanese Torayca carbon ( which is a high quality Carbon, just not European ). And that is just because ATR chose to focus in the aerospace and ship industry and don't make cycling stuff anymore.

That CyclingYong frames are just chinese low cost knock-offs, they also produce the Pinarello Copies, it is simply not remotely the same thing as a real Colnago built in Taiwan.

here boneman just got screwed, he was made believe he was buying a used Colnago EPS that the seller was just selling cheap because he bought the wrong size. But in fact it was indeed a fake.

It is one thing to buy a fake knowingly and another to be scammed in this way.


PS. Honestly go for the kitchen, don't buy a knock-off. 

It is better you buy a good bike from a known brand ( don't have to be a Colnago BTW ) and from reputable source within your budget that go cheap on chinese knock-offs. 

Another option is to buy a used frame from somebody you can trust, be careful if you buy online from ebay or CL. Specially when buying used carbon frames, try to get them from some source you could know that they were not crashed or have some other "hidden cats" as we say, that is off course easier to say. there are also a number or close out or NOS Colnago frames still on the market .


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you Salsa for the response.

By the way.. we just got the quote back for the Kitchen.. $16,000. I could have 2 maybe even 3 really nice Colango's for that kinda money.

I guess I'll have to start saving my pennies again and get the authentic M10 that I really want.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

whoops double post


----------

